# long time no post....cool heat colors



## devin (Jun 14, 2008)

It's been a long time, but all types of things have been going on. I finally took a pic of my makeup yesterday. I haven't done this in a looong time. Here is a look from yesterday with the cool heat collection. I had this on all day and took these pics after about 8 hours of wear.




















face: matte velvet + 70

cheeks: raizin, msf???(i forgot which one)

eyes: white frost, gulf stream, climate blue, carbon, saddle, solar white, blacktrack fluidline, smolder, #3 lashes

lips: bare necessity dazzleglass


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jun 14, 2008)

preeeettty :]


----------



## blazeno.8 (Jun 14, 2008)

*_*  That's hot!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 14, 2008)

Those colors look so beautiful! Thank you!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 14, 2008)

beautiful


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2008)

I am in love with this look! Your eyes are amazing. Perfection. Tutorial Please~!!


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oh so swish* 

 
_I am in love with this look! Your eyes are amazing. Perfection. Tutorial Please~!!_

 
YES!!! I 2nd the tutorial please!! You did such an amazing job blending, I'd really like to see how you did it!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 15, 2008)

A tut would be great!!!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 15, 2008)

AHHHH, you're making me want Cool Heat!!! This looks GORGEOUS on you! You are a beautiful girl!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 15, 2008)

That is seriously gorgeous!  Looks pretty on and you did an amazing job.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 15, 2008)

this is beautiful!!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## mslitta (Jun 15, 2008)

Thats DRAMA girl. I love the who look. The blending is perfect.


----------



## funkychik02 (Jun 15, 2008)

Great look! This board is so good for inspo!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 15, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful!  I would love a tutorial too!!


----------



## almmaaa (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow beautiful look I  loooove it!!!!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jun 15, 2008)

This is fabulous!  So glad to see your pretty face again


----------



## mandragora (Jun 15, 2008)

Great job at blending.  You look awesome.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 15, 2008)

looks so hot!


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow, this is very beautiful! I really like your placement of the colors and your blending is amazing. Thanks for sharing this look with us!!


----------



## fjc62701 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Flawless* application


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous! I wish my m/u looked that good after 8 hrs of wear


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Jun 15, 2008)

I love it!!!


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## laguayaca (Jun 15, 2008)

so purdy


----------



## kimmy (Jun 15, 2008)

stunning!


----------



## damsel (Jun 15, 2008)

awesome!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 15, 2008)

You are so Gorgeous, wow.


----------



## madamepink78 (Jun 15, 2008)

Love it! The colors suit you very well! Gotta love the Matte Velvet.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 15, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## kristina ftw! (Jun 15, 2008)

This is *gorgeous*! I NEED to get a white, matte eyeshadow.


----------



## cuiran (Jun 15, 2008)

preeeettty


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 15, 2008)

Whoah... that looks stunning! Excellent blending


----------



## Patricia (Jun 15, 2008)

missed your face, so pretty and the make up is flawless!


----------



## red (Jun 15, 2008)

simply divine ... love it


----------



## Divinity (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow!  Seriously, nice job


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

LOVE it!


----------



## SoSoAmazin (Jun 15, 2008)

yes please do a tut! you have amazing skills!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 15, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## ty_inspires (Jun 15, 2008)

That's so pretty and the blending is excelente!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 15, 2008)

WOW!!! This is my favorite look EVER! Seriously, you look drop dead gorgeous! Saving this for inspiration for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Love it!


----------



## mreichert (Jun 15, 2008)

I forgot to ask- what base did you use? Those colors really pop on you


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 16, 2008)

Very Pretty


----------



## Smiles7 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wowww!!!


----------



## OohJeannie (Jun 16, 2008)

Love It!!!


----------



## Jot (Jun 16, 2008)

wow beautiful xx


----------



## This Is Mine (Jun 16, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 16, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## Marijka (Jun 16, 2008)

That´s amazing! And the blending is so perfect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I´m really looking forward to the Cool Heat. There are only a few weeks when it comes out here and after your great Make-up I´m so impatient now...


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! That is flawless.......amazing blending!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 16, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! Your eyemakeup looks great and your skin is flawless!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 16, 2008)

aw it looks amazing


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 16, 2008)

Super pretty!!!


----------



## glued2mac (Jun 16, 2008)

I love it!  You did a beautiful job!  I just ordered some cool heat e/s...yes tut plz.


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 16, 2008)

So gorgeous!


----------



## Sushi. (Jun 16, 2008)

VERY GORGEOUS!!
i love it, looks amazing on you!!


----------



## Pei (Jun 16, 2008)

Very beautiful eye MU!


----------



## midget (Jun 16, 2008)

that looks SOOO nice


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 16, 2008)

Absolutely flawless!


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 16, 2008)

you look gorgeous !


----------



## Eyelashwishes (Jun 16, 2008)

That looks gorgeous!
I like how it`s not blue right up to your eyebrows, the brown in it looks fantastic.


----------



## ~LadyLocks~ (Jun 16, 2008)

Fricken gorgeous!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  :runs to the counter to get these colors:


----------



## lsperry (Jun 16, 2008)

Ooh! This look is perfection on you....Got to copy it!

And, yeah, I was looking at some of your old FOTDs last week and wondered where you were.


----------



## PomPoko (Jun 16, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## MissChriss (Jun 16, 2008)

This looks great. Do you have a secret for your makeup to last that long and still look better than mine did when I first put it on?


----------



## Margolicious (Jun 16, 2008)

Absolutely stunning! Great mu


----------



## pinkninja (Jun 16, 2008)

pretty...it's amazing that you took this after 8 hours


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Jun 17, 2008)

colors look gorgeous on ya


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow!!!! This is an amazing FOTD!


----------



## devin (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you to everyone for your kind comments!!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChriss* 

 
_This looks great. Do you have a secret for your makeup to last that long and still look better than mine did when I first put it on?_

 
i always use a paint before i apply my eyeshadow and then if i want the colors to really pop i will use a shadestick or ccb or paint pot. the paint is always applied first in a really thin layer with my ring finger. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mreichert* 

 
_I forgot to ask- what base did you use? Those colors really pop on you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 i used bamboom paint over my entire lid and then white paint stick on the lower lid. i really pack the colors on using the 239 brush.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jun 17, 2008)

Ooooooooooooooooh O_O

Welcome back!

And now I'm convinced that I need to own Raisin blush.


----------



## blinkymei (Jun 17, 2008)

So pretty and looks really smooth blending too


----------



## HoneyLicious (Jun 17, 2008)

those green shadows look simply gorgeous on you!!!


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jun 17, 2008)

Beautiful


----------



## LuvinMyMAC (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm in awe!!!


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 19, 2008)

Excellent!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Jun 19, 2008)

I love the combos colors.


----------



## n_c (Jun 19, 2008)

Flawless!


----------



## missmacqtr (Jun 19, 2008)

hot!!


----------



## makeupNdesign (Jun 19, 2008)

Gorgeous! *adding "Cool Heat" to shopping list"


----------



## kobri (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow beautiful


----------



## Indigowaters (Jun 29, 2008)

Beautiful as usual. You've been missed around here and so have your skills.


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mslitta* 

 
_Thats DRAMA girl. I love the who look. The blending is perfect._

 
Amen!


----------



## hooxxknew (Jun 29, 2008)

flawless


----------



## elmo1026 (Jul 18, 2008)

Your Eyes Look Amazing. Can You Please Do A Tut!!!?!!!!?!!! I Love It.


----------



## Pamcakes (Jul 18, 2008)

Lovely...and your eyebrows are pure perfection!


----------



## aimee (Jul 18, 2008)

love this look on you very pretty
youre so good at blending


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jul 18, 2008)

GORGEOUS!!!! i loved the cool heat collection


----------



## bgajon (Jul 18, 2008)

WOW!! These colors look great against your beautiful skin tone. LOVE IT!!! WE NEED A TUT ON THIS LOOK!!!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 18, 2008)

that is so pretty, amazing skills!


----------



## astronaut (Jul 18, 2008)

OMG that looks so beautiful on you!!!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 18, 2008)

i love mufe and it looks awesome on you!


----------



## jilliandanica (Jul 18, 2008)

love this! you look so polished!


----------



## Nenah2008 (Jul 22, 2008)

Perfect Name for this look. It's FIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEEEEE!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 22, 2008)

This is soo gorgeous!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jul 22, 2008)

*~*You are *gorgeous* & I love your eyes!!!*~*


----------



## beautyku (Jul 23, 2008)

I LOOVEEE..your FOTD.. it's beautiful  and you are very beautiful too


----------



## alwaysbella (Jul 23, 2008)

I want to play with this collection again....


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jul 23, 2008)

I ended up following through and using this look for inspo! Unfortunately I didn't have a camera 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But it turned out SO HOT and it's actually one of my fave looks I've ever done on myself. 

Thank you so much!


----------



## User49 (Jul 23, 2008)

Wow this is beautifully blended. I love how you used Saddle! Prime Looks! I am nw20 and I use either wedge or soba to create this effect. It looks gorgoues on you! I'm tempted to print this out and show the girls at work!! xx


----------



## kyustman (Jul 23, 2008)

you did a great job, i love it!!!


----------



## Distinque (Jul 23, 2008)

flawless application!


----------

